# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  nfinity BEST v1.24.5 Ready to Use

## hassan riach

*BEST v1.24.5* 
- Service operation improved 
- Local SX4, SD Repair improved for RAPIDO 
- Improved RPL operations  
    Fixed Variant cert reading
    Added support of new cert type
    Variant Cert repair improved (for N73) 
- XGOLD110 LBF Log reading was broken again, sorry Now it fixed and tested 
- Some small bugfixes and improvements at all 
Make sure u have installed 1.24 and already extract  All 1.24 mirror in C:\InfinityBox\BEST  Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  BR
Infinity Team

----------


## seffari

متابعة سريعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jazouli89

متابعة سريعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## حازم جمال

تماما

----------

